# smoking whole goat



## pink flamingo (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone smoked a whole goat?


----------



## big t bbq (Jul 6, 2016)

I cooked a whole goat several years ago on my indirect charcoal/wood rotisserie, I used charcoal and maple. I can't remember how long it cooked, I do remember I ran the temp between 250-300 degrees. I also know that it was a huge hit, family and friends are still brining it up at cookouts.


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 6, 2016)

Big T BBQ, Thank you. Your reply has inspired me to plan a goat smoke! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kevin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2016)

When I lived in Hawaii my neighbor did one or two a week. He did it either in a pit with hot rocks and coals and banana leaves. Or he did it with a cinder block pit with the the goat sandwiched between two Pieces of welded wire mesh suspended over the fire.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

I am interested in this as well. I never cooked Goat. Is it cooked until falling apart and Pulled or Medium and Sliced like Lamb?...JJ


----------



## big t bbq (Jul 7, 2016)

I cooked it medium and sliced it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am interested in this as well. I never cooked Goat. Is it cooked until falling apart and Pulled or Medium and Sliced like Lamb?...JJ



JJ, the goat I had on the island was cooked to falling apart. Just like doing a whole hog. When he cooked in the pit it was usually hind quarters, but he did a few hole goats that way too.


----------



## okie362 (Jul 7, 2016)

All the goat I've eaten and cooked have been cooked to fall apart/pull apart temps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jimmy this is very similar to how my neighbor did the pit roast, only difference is his pit was lined with rocks. After placing the banana wrapped goat in the pit he also put soaked burlap on top.

http://cherthollowfarm.com/2012/11/pit-roasting-a-goat-our-elaboration-on-the-rick-bayless-method/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

Interesting. I may give that a try some time...JJ


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like I may modify my smoker to accept rotisserie, however, if I do, since the goat will be skinless, wrapping it to retain moisture is a concern. Any ideas?













image.jpg



__ pink flamingo
__ Sep 13, 2015
__ 1


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Man there's some threads here somewhere of rotisserie goat/lamb. Can't remember who though. Africansmoker? Moikiel? Can't remember who.

JJ do you remember. I know Mick has some off the wall cooks. But who was it that lived in Florida and went back to South Africa(?) and cooked for his crew?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man there's some threads here somewhere of rotisserie goat/lamb. Can't remember who though. Africansmoker? Moikiel? Can't remember who.
> 
> JJ do you remember. I know Mick has some off the wall cooks. But who was it that* lived in Florida and went back to South Africa(?) and cooked for his crew?*




Case...  Dunno If AfricanMeat lived here.. but he did come to the N.FL. Gathering one year... and I believe he does feed his crew on a regular basis... And that would also be something he would cook....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Case...  Dunno If AfricanMeat lived here.. but he did come to the N.FL. Gathering one year... and I believe he does feed his crew on a regular basis... And that would also be something he would cook....



Yep that's who I was thinking of. I know he has some cases old here somewhere that are rotisserie.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is the more detailed of Ahron's two Lamb Braai Spit Cooks...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137493/lamb-spit-braai-in-south-africa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is the more detailed of Ahron's two Lamb Braai Spit Cooks...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137493/lamb-spit-braai-in-south-africa



That's it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's it!


That does look amazing and Goat would be not that different...JJ


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the thread link from AfricanMeat. I'm getting some good ideas from the pics.


----------



## moikel (Jul 11, 2016)

My ears are burning! Somebody mention me & goat?

I cook it a fair bit in season,spring summer. But I work mainly with smaller size.

Its all about the moisture because they lack the fat of lamb & can get a bit dry.

The pit style on hot rocks is called a hungi in Moari or an Umu in Samoan ,lots of steam & you have to have the right rocks.I leave it to the Polynesians.

I wouldn't jump up to the bigger sizes without a practice run.

Here the Italians like them about 10 -12 kg , next size up 15 kg a touch more.

I personally go with oregano,EVO,garlic,rosemary,lemon,white wine,cbp.BASTE & keep basting.

There is a North African style but it involves more dry spices & you have to careful they don't burn.

I do a little goat,chickpea, green olive & preserved lemon tagine but thats not what your looking for.

Cheers Mick


----------



## pink flamingo (Oct 8, 2016)

Picked out the goat today, and had a friend help me dress it out. It's now hanging in a walk-in cooler waiting for a buttermilk brine starting Thursday evening. Saturday will be a full smoker with a brisket, ribs, pork butt, chicken, and the goat. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone smoked a whole goat?


----------



## big t bbq (Jul 6, 2016)

I cooked a whole goat several years ago on my indirect charcoal/wood rotisserie, I used charcoal and maple. I can't remember how long it cooked, I do remember I ran the temp between 250-300 degrees. I also know that it was a huge hit, family and friends are still brining it up at cookouts.


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 6, 2016)

Big T BBQ, Thank you. Your reply has inspired me to plan a goat smoke! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kevin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2016)

When I lived in Hawaii my neighbor did one or two a week. He did it either in a pit with hot rocks and coals and banana leaves. Or he did it with a cinder block pit with the the goat sandwiched between two Pieces of welded wire mesh suspended over the fire.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

I am interested in this as well. I never cooked Goat. Is it cooked until falling apart and Pulled or Medium and Sliced like Lamb?...JJ


----------



## big t bbq (Jul 7, 2016)

I cooked it medium and sliced it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am interested in this as well. I never cooked Goat. Is it cooked until falling apart and Pulled or Medium and Sliced like Lamb?...JJ



JJ, the goat I had on the island was cooked to falling apart. Just like doing a whole hog. When he cooked in the pit it was usually hind quarters, but he did a few hole goats that way too.


----------



## okie362 (Jul 7, 2016)

All the goat I've eaten and cooked have been cooked to fall apart/pull apart temps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jimmy this is very similar to how my neighbor did the pit roast, only difference is his pit was lined with rocks. After placing the banana wrapped goat in the pit he also put soaked burlap on top.

http://cherthollowfarm.com/2012/11/pit-roasting-a-goat-our-elaboration-on-the-rick-bayless-method/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

Interesting. I may give that a try some time...JJ


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like I may modify my smoker to accept rotisserie, however, if I do, since the goat will be skinless, wrapping it to retain moisture is a concern. Any ideas?













image.jpg



__ pink flamingo
__ Sep 13, 2015
__ 1


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Man there's some threads here somewhere of rotisserie goat/lamb. Can't remember who though. Africansmoker? Moikiel? Can't remember who.

JJ do you remember. I know Mick has some off the wall cooks. But who was it that lived in Florida and went back to South Africa(?) and cooked for his crew?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man there's some threads here somewhere of rotisserie goat/lamb. Can't remember who though. Africansmoker? Moikiel? Can't remember who.
> 
> JJ do you remember. I know Mick has some off the wall cooks. But who was it that* lived in Florida and went back to South Africa(?) and cooked for his crew?*




Case...  Dunno If AfricanMeat lived here.. but he did come to the N.FL. Gathering one year... and I believe he does feed his crew on a regular basis... And that would also be something he would cook....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Case...  Dunno If AfricanMeat lived here.. but he did come to the N.FL. Gathering one year... and I believe he does feed his crew on a regular basis... And that would also be something he would cook....



Yep that's who I was thinking of. I know he has some cases old here somewhere that are rotisserie.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is the more detailed of Ahron's two Lamb Braai Spit Cooks...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137493/lamb-spit-braai-in-south-africa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is the more detailed of Ahron's two Lamb Braai Spit Cooks...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137493/lamb-spit-braai-in-south-africa



That's it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's it!


That does look amazing and Goat would be not that different...JJ


----------



## pink flamingo (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the thread link from AfricanMeat. I'm getting some good ideas from the pics.


----------



## moikel (Jul 11, 2016)

My ears are burning! Somebody mention me & goat?

I cook it a fair bit in season,spring summer. But I work mainly with smaller size.

Its all about the moisture because they lack the fat of lamb & can get a bit dry.

The pit style on hot rocks is called a hungi in Moari or an Umu in Samoan ,lots of steam & you have to have the right rocks.I leave it to the Polynesians.

I wouldn't jump up to the bigger sizes without a practice run.

Here the Italians like them about 10 -12 kg , next size up 15 kg a touch more.

I personally go with oregano,EVO,garlic,rosemary,lemon,white wine,cbp.BASTE & keep basting.

There is a North African style but it involves more dry spices & you have to careful they don't burn.

I do a little goat,chickpea, green olive & preserved lemon tagine but thats not what your looking for.

Cheers Mick


----------



## pink flamingo (Oct 8, 2016)

Picked out the goat today, and had a friend help me dress it out. It's now hanging in a walk-in cooler waiting for a buttermilk brine starting Thursday evening. Saturday will be a full smoker with a brisket, ribs, pork butt, chicken, and the goat. :grilling_smilie:


----------

